# Blasc-Updater demoliert Addons!



## Darklord2201 (25. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

langsam bin ich echt stinksauer, da der Blasc-Updater nun zum dritten mal diverse meiner Addons demoliert hat. 

Beim Starten bekam ich ganz normal die Meldung, dass Updates  für die entsprechenden Addons vorliegen (dieses mal Omen, Ora2 und BigWigs) und bestätigte entsprechend, dass diese geupdatet werden sollen.

Als ich nach dem Updatevorgang WoW-Startete, hagelte es bergeweise Lua-Fehlermeldungen von den zuvor geupdateten Addons. Daraufhin konnte ich mir die Addons  schön manuell alle neu installieren.

Dies ist nun schon zum dritten mal passiert, woran liegt das bitte?


----------



## NachtkindFX (25. März 2008)

Ganz Einfach

Die WoW Acefiles stammen von http://files.wowace.com/.

Wenn du auf http://wowace.com gehst, wirst du feststellen, dass es nur einen Link gibt nach http://files.wowace.com, auf diesem steht: *Beta downloads*

Die Addons die es dort aktuell zum Download gibt, sind alles Betas für Patch 2.4 welche nicht auf den Liverealms funktionieren, bzw. nicht Fehlerfrei!


Mfg

NachtkindFX


----------



## Magothia (26. März 2008)

Meine Addons funktionieren auch nicht mehr. Und überhaupt: nichts geht! Auc h der charupload nicht. Note: 6! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lampik (26. März 2008)

Tach, ich hate mal son ding von Blasc runtergeladen das so addons und alles mögliche anfängt zu aktualiesiren wenn man rechenr anmacht , ich weiss nicht ob es um den geht ,auf jeden Fall ist das der letzte Müll den kann mann nicht mal richtig deinsalieren als ichs deinsaliert habe war nur eilweise weg und hat immer noch versucht zu laden und das ganze system blockiert ,  finger weg von dem Ding#MfG


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2008)

ich weis ned wie schlecht/doof ihr euch anstellt -.- bei mir funkt das ding super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ausser den blasc char update dingens das ich noch nie getestet hab (find das eh crap .. syr aber für was gibts armory)


----------



## Lokibu (26. März 2008)

Ob etwas funktioniert oder nicht, werde ich heute abend sehen, da die meisten Addons  bereits auf Patch 2.4 umgestellt wurden und damit gestern nicht funktioniert haben. Wenn die heute nicht gehen würde mich das wundern.


----------



## Sérvús (27. März 2008)

Darklord2201 schrieb:


> langsam bin ich echt stinksauer, da der Blasc-Updater nun zum dritten mal diverse meiner Addons demoliert hat.






Unbekannt schrieb:


> zwingt dich ja keiner blasc zu benutzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign


----------



## Tikume (27. März 2008)

Das hat nichts mit Blasc zu tun sondern dass bei wowace teilweise ungetesteter Bullshit hochgeladen wird.
Ich nutze den WowAceUpdater und hatte auch schon so lustige Sachen wie dass mein komplettes Interface zerlegt war oder pro Alterac 5000 Bugs im BugSack waren.

Im Prinzip liegt es doch auf der Hand was man zu tun hat: man zieht sich regelmäßig Backups bevor man updated.


----------



## Kindara (27. März 2008)

Pragmatisch gesehen ist alles was man über den wowace updater (oder auch den buffed client) bekommt der zu der Sekunde aktuelle Entwicklungsstand. Ob der stabil ist, oder der jeweilige Addonentwickler nur grad den Stand vor seiner längeren Toilettensitzung sichern wollte, wisst ihr nicht, wenn ihr die Tools benutzt. Das ganze basiert auf Subversion - und das ist nunmal ein Versionskontrollsystem, das bei der Entwicklung von Software verwendet wird - Entwicklung.- nicht Konfigurations- oder Releasemanagement....


----------



## Krendel (27. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich weis ned wie schlecht/doof ihr euch anstellt -.- bei mir funkt das ding super
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Den Blasc Char Upload gibt es schon wesentlich länger als Wow Armory


----------

